# Need help - No idea what breed my dog is!



## duckey123 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are all from the same litter. I found them down the road, and only kept the one in the middle. The others I've found a family for.










I think the dogs might have some pit in them, but I am not really sure. The closest breed I could find is the Lab Boxer mix.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

It is hard to say from puppy pictures. When the dog turns a year or 18 months, get a side profile and a face shot of him. 

For now I would say pit bull X. Maybe a little shepherd?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

How big are they?

I would also say there is some american pit bull terrier in there.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Pit x lab cross ?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Like others mentioned, it will be easier to tell as they grow and develop their adult size and body proportions. From just that photo, though, they look extremely mixed, to the point where it would be hard to tell what breeds. Like think if both parents were mixes of more than two breeds of dog.

I wouldn't be shocked to discover that they had some rhodesian ridgeback in there somewhere, though, depending on their size. And obviously, they are so cute!


----------



## Kaname1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I see a red German Pinscher besides Pit Bull. 
Depending on the size, it could also be a Miniature Pinscher Mix, but that might be too small for your puppy.

I also wouldn't be surprised about Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## jaguarundi (Oct 7, 2011)

That puppy looks just like my puppy! From the facial features to the reddish-tan coloration with white chest blaze.

Mine is a Rhodesian Ridgeback mix. I know this only because she distinctly has the ridge. No idea what else is in there though. She's a sweetheart--a wonderful, loving, clever dog. When she's not busy being a holy terror >D


----------

